# Outback Look-alike



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

We were beating the Portland heat this weekend (Friday thru Monday) at Nehalem Bay campground just south of Manzanita and while I was making my usual rounds of the campground (checking out sites and seeing what other people are camping in) I came across not one, but two Outdoorsmen. Anybody ever seen these before? 
They are made by KV-RV in Indiana http://www.kz-rv.com/outdoorsmen/index.html and they have almost identical floor plans to the outbacks. Fit and finish and additional features however were very impressive - kind of like the Outdoorsman is to Outback what Infiniti is to Nissan or Lexus is to Toyota. The guys that owned them were cousins from Vancouver B.C. and they said that the guy who started KV was a former big-wig with Outback.

Jonathan


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We almost bought a used KZ Frontier 2505 QS (same as 26RS) before we got the Outback. I'm prettty sure KZ and their models with the rear bed slideout have been around longer than the Outback. They seem well made but I wouldn't say they are any better than an Outback. The main difference I noted was the way KZ supports the rear bed slideout. On the KZ models the rear bed slideout support is integrated with the rear bumper. I like the Outback setup better because you don't need as much space behind the trailer for the bed slideout. Several times I have had the bed extended over a rock or posts marking the end of the campsite. With the KZ setup I would have had to move the trailer forward 6 ft. to allow enough room for the bed and bumper to slide out.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The stateside version is called the Frontier. Very similar to the Outback, few differences. When we were shopping for the 28RSS I considered the Frontier, but it had a huge front storage area that raised the floor in the bunk area, nice for storage bad for standing. Starcraft and a few others make ones similar to the Outback, but none have achieved the popularity of the Outback line if you ask me. When I'm out camping I see Outbacks all the time, I hadn't seen a Frontier or Aruba in over a year.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

KZ has nice campers.

We too looked at the KZ Frontier when trying to decide which camper to buy. The things that leaned us toward an Outback (besides this site) were I didn't like the sofa on the side slide in the KZ (at the time - it's now the same as the Outback), the awning didn't cover both doors in teh KZ (at the time), NO counter space in the kitchen in the KZ, I didn't like the storage in the KZ's, no local dealers for KZ's and I liked the rear slide in the Outback better - room to go off the edge of the site or room to store bikes and such out of the rain under the Outback rear slide.

I did like the full tub and the "real wood" sliding door to the bunk room and having the sink out of the bathroom in the KZ, but I've certainly survived without those things in my Outback!

Seems to me KZ is NOW doing A LOT of things Outback came out with first.

Just my $.02


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

The Fronteir has cabnites above the sofa & the rear slide bed. Really nice, but the rear slide suport
is ????.
Outback the best for my family.
Paul


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We were "looking" at a KZ and then we found Outback right then we decided we liked the Outback betterâ€¦ at first sight! 
I liked the rear slide a LOT better and we liked the 27RSDS floor plan (2 queen beds and BIGGER bathroom) 
the color scheme was more "clean" looking. I could write a 3 page essay on why we like Outback better but I will let others chime in.

Get-out ~ Get-campin'








MaeJae


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I've read positive feedback regarding KZ on other forums but haven't seen any. As MJRey writes, I didn't want to give up 6' at some sites with their bed support design. KZ does pride themself on the "patented" design though. I also read elsewhere that the lead Frontier designer left KZ and created the Outback. Who knows. It comes down to personal choice. In the 25RSS models, I didn't like the bathroom vanity sink was not in the bathroom but by the kitchen in the KZ. I liked the Outback's white cabinets with wood look floor, outside cook center, and bike door. Not sure what KZ provided in these areas.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We too, looked at the KZ Frontier when we were shopping. It's been long enough now that I can't tell you exactly what my concerns were, but at the time, they just did not do it for us. Our overall impression was that the Outback was a superior product.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

jskeele said:


> they said that the guy who started KV was a former big-wig with Outback.
> 
> Jonathan


Actually I believe it's the opposite. Somebody from KZ went to Outback.

KZ owners are rabid fans of the "superior" rear slide mechanism. And they may be technically correct. If memory serves me, the KZ is built strong enough to sleep on the bed when it is slid in. No modifications necessary. It is reported to be easier to slide out/operate as well.

That said, you will find many who still prefer the Outbacks due to many of the reasons already listed here. The slide mechanisim is not a deal breaker, or even relevant to most.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I was coming back from Monterey this weekend and noticed an Outback without a rear slide. What is this? It was not a fiver and did have a side slide out but no rear queen slide??????


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There are several without the rear slide. Go on Keystones site and look at the floorplans to see which ones.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

OVTT said:


> I was coming back from Monterey this weekend and noticed an Outback without a rear slide. What is this? It was not a fiver and did have a side slide out but no rear queen slide??????


There are several models that do not have a rear slide. We have the 26RLS which is Rear Living Space that we love. You can look at the floorplans on their web-site.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Jim, you are indeed correct. A very senior level person at KZ left and created Outback by Liteway which was purchased by Keystone. He took everything with him except the rear slide design which has a patent. One of the very first times I had my OB out camping KZ Frontier owners stopped by and took a tour of our OB and stated how much more they liked the OB.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

CamperDC said:


> Jim, you are indeed correct. A very senior level person at KZ left and created Outback by Liteway which was purchased by Keystone. He took everything with him except the rear slide design which has a patent. One of the very first times I had my OB out camping KZ Frontier owners stopped by and took a tour of our OB and stated how much more they liked the OB.


And the rest.....as they say......is History


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

And now you know.......the REST of the story...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperDC said:


> One of the very first times I had my OB out camping KZ Frontier owners stopped by and took a tour of our OB and stated how much more they liked the OB.


Well, there you go!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

We were VERY VERY close to buying a KZ ourselves, but the salesman who was working with us messed up when he tried to convince us that we could pull it with our Ford Explorer and who said to us that he would never sell us anything that we couldn't tow safely with the Explorer - "Trust me" he said.







(I guess since we showed up driving my Explorer, he thought that it was our tow vehicle.) Yeah, right! Ummm, we'll tow with DHs truck, thank you very much! The trust was now long gone for this dealer, so we moved on, and I'm sooooooo glad we did! We made our way to Blue Crick RV, in Airway Heights (right outside of Spokane), since we hadn't visited this RV dealership yet. We met a great salesman who was very upfront with us about anything and everything, and we saw our first Outback and fell in love instantly! The hard part was deciding between a 27rsds and a 28rsds. My DH wanted to 27rsds for the front queen bedroom, which is a more comfortable bed for him since he's so tall, but the bunkroom won out because of our growing kids. Of course NOW they come out with the new fifth wheel floorplan with the quad-bunkroom, and my husband is a bit peeved because those high ceilings and the seperate master queen bedroom would have been perfect for ALL of us. (sigh) Oh well.









Still, we're WAY GLAD to have an Outback!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I always hear stories about so and so looking at their Outback and saying how great it is. ?Although I will agree, I can't imagine anyone looking at someone elses camper and saying they don't like it. It's just not in the spirit of good natured campers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Forget about the rest...we have the bes..............THE OUTBACK!









Plus I didn't see anything even close to our Kargoroo


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> Of course NOW they come out with the new fifth wheel floorplan with the quad-bunkroom, and my husband is a bit peeved because those high ceilings and the seperate master queen bedroom would have been perfect for ALL of us. (sigh) Oh well.


Capri,

There is nothing saying you cant 'upgrade' at some point!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad I never saw the "others".

Outback is #1 in my book and I'm not going back to the library anytime soon!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

mjatalley said:


> I was coming back from Monterey this weekend and noticed an Outback without a rear slide. What is this? It was not a fiver and did have a side slide out but no rear queen slide??????


There are several models that do not have a rear slide. We have the 26RLS which is Rear Living Space that we love. You can look at the floorplans on their web-site.









[/quote]
HI!
When I had so many problems, initially, with my 27RSDS, I tried to get them to trade for the 26RLS, but, since mine had been titled, no go. Hope we meet up, somewhere! Never actually seen one, but love the floorplan. All that "entertainment" area would be nice, plus no slide to deal with.
Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Outback is #1 in my book and I'm not going back to the library anytime soon!!


Amen to that Jim

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You and I must have the same book.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

_'The Book of Outbackism'_

Really should be on the NY Times best seller list you know!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

It's the "Outbackers Guide to the Universe".


----------

